# Topdressing/leveling - when in the season should you do it?



## IowaLawn (Jun 18, 2018)

I have some low spots (caused by poorly placed downspouts that previous homeowner placed) that I would like to level out. It will take some time, adding only 1/4" at a time, but I'm wondering if there is a preferred time of year to do it? Spring? Summer? Fall? I'm thinking spring and fall since that's when the lawn is growing the most and will push through the most. (Planning on a 2-1 sand/soil ratio... but that's probably another topic altogether.)

Thanks,
IowaLawn


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

I am planning on doing mine in August - although I am also doing a small reno and over seed project at that time as well.

The important thing to keep in mind is to make sure your existing grass isn't completely covered by your mix. You want the top of the blades to show through, so they can get the sun. You will want to make sure the mix gets down into the canopy.

If you haven't already, check at @wardconnor on YouTube. He has done a couple of leveling project with sand and has put together some great videos.
















Good luck!


----------



## IowaLawn (Jun 18, 2018)

Thanks, Harts. I've watched Connor's vids... using 100% sand scares me. But I understand why. Are you doing 100% sand?


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Everything Connor does scares me! Haha.

I'll be using a mixture of peat and sand - there's a supplier near me that has different mixes for various applications and they drop it off in 1 cubic yard bag. I don't know what the ratio is and I haven't used it before. I've always just used lawn soil but haven't ever been happy with the results.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Why are you guys scared? Don't the results speak for themselves?


----------



## Gman107 (Oct 11, 2017)

What kind of sand ? Can I use sand from Lowes or Home Depot?


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

@wardconnor scared in a good way! Your results more than speak for themselves. We only make fun of those whose lawns we wish to emulate!

In all seriousness, what I love about Connor is he isn't afraid to go against conventional wisdom. He understands that it's just grass and it will eventually grow back.

Connor can correct me if I'm wrong, but I think he uses mason sand for his leveling.


----------



## zeus201 (Aug 30, 2017)

Gman107 said:


> What kind of sand ? Can I use sand from Lowes or Home Depot?


Masonry sand


----------



## Rule11 (May 5, 2018)

Just a note, my seed supplier always says do what the local golf courses do. Golf courses use sand, I use sand, golf courses have buckets of sand and seed mix for divots, I keep sand and seed on hand for small imperfections throughout the spring and summer. So I follow the lead of the professionals. It seems to work for them as well.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

@Rule11

My thoughts exactly. Do what they do.

Best sand to use is what the golf courses use. Forget the big box stores. You will way overpay going that route. Try to find a local bulk supplier. Masons sand or sand screened to around 2mm or so.


----------



## CPA Nerd (May 8, 2018)

How would you guys go about leveling not a bumpy lawn, but a lawn that has some large low spots? Almost like a valley that every so slightly, gradually goes to about 6 inches down and then gradually back up, roughly 4 feet wide by 12 feet long?

My instinct is to say who cares and leave it be. It is not a problem, other than when trying to play backyard games at BBQs.


----------



## IowaLawn (Jun 18, 2018)

So back to my original question.. (regardless if you do 100% sand or a mix).. can leveling be done through out the year or should I back off in the hot summer months?


----------



## HomerGuy (Jun 5, 2017)

I'm glad you posted this question, as I had some of the same questions.

For those of you with experience leveling KBG, what HOC did you get down to? I know the shorter the better, but I'm never going to get mine less than 1". Can I level/topdress at 2" HOC?


----------



## Rule11 (May 5, 2018)

Well I put small areas that are either low or thin anytime I feel like it needs it. With irritation I just keep my water schedule up to date with the time of year. Large areas I would lean to early spring or fall. But like I said before. I keep a 30 gallon garbage can full of fairway grade sand and a bag of seed side by side. Fill the bucket up half way then pour in a 1/2" full of seed in top of the sand. Mix it up then go out and fill divots. Not divots Per se but imperfections I notice when I cut. And on the other post. If I had a 4' x 12' strip that was not flat and I wanted to make it flat. I would simply sod cut and start over. Wouldn't take much to accomplish this. This forum is so good. Glad I found this thing. Love @wardconnor videos as well. I have simply taken what he says in which he got from someone else, name slipping me at the moment. I just throw it down!


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

I use straight sand and will top dress as long as the grass is actively growing. If your lawn goes dormant in the heat, that is not the time to do it. Otherwise any time of the year is fine.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

HomerGuy said:


> I'm glad you posted this question, as I had some of the same questions.
> 
> For those of you with experience leveling KBG, what HOC did you get down to? I know the shorter the better, but I'm never going to get mine less than 1". Can I level/topdress at 2" HOC?


2" HOC is not going to work well. If the grass lays down it will get smothered. You need to get below 1".

Like others have mentioned, Mason sand works well and make sure the grass is actively growing. I have a little leveling/smoothing project planned(hopefully this weekend) and plan on taking the lawn down to 5/8".


----------



## HomerGuy (Jun 5, 2017)

Pete1313 said:


> 2" HOC is not going to work well. If the grass lays down it will get smothered. You need to get below 1".


Yikes! I was afraid that you were going to say that.

I think 1.5" is the lowest I can go with my rotary. Sounds like I need to do a test section and see if I can make it work. This will be interesting. I'm currently at 3" HOC so I'll need to build in some time to step the height down as well.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I would wait after the summer to start this. I think it is too much risk now. 1) lowering the hoc will cause some stress and 2) the sand will then cause more stress.


----------



## rrmiller32 (Feb 20, 2018)

HomerGuy said:


> Pete1313 said:
> 
> 
> > 2" HOC is not going to work well. If the grass lays down it will get smothered. You need to get below 1".
> ...


I brought mine down to 1.25" with a rotary mower and it worked pretty well. I had a few spots that were taller and the were a pain to get the sand to fall and not smother the blades. The lawn did not like being cut that short with a rotary so I'd wait until prime conditions (fall). I now have a reel mower and the lawn is more than happy with 1". The lower you can get it the better but you will be limited with a rotary


----------



## IaHawk (Apr 29, 2018)

@Pete1313 How many yards is that? I'm wanting to level my backyard (4000 sq ft) this fall and I am trying to decide how much sand I'll need.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

IaHawk said:


> Pete1313 How many yards is that? I'm wanting to level my backyard (4000 sq ft) this fall and I am trying to decide how much sand I'll need.


3 yards of sand would put down a 1/4" layer on 4000 sq ft. I would not go any heavier for KBG/rye.


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

rrmiller32 said:


> HomerGuy said:
> 
> 
> > Pete1313 said:
> ...


What did you use to spread the sand and smooth it out?


----------



## rrmiller32 (Feb 20, 2018)

I bought a leveling rake from RR products, then went back over it with the back of a garden rake and a broom in the areas that needed a little help. I'll be doing another round of leveling in the fall and will probably buy a small drag mat.


----------

